# Door Dash tip skimming scheme prompts class action lawsuit claiming all those tips that didn't go to drivers.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Gizmodo: DoorDash Tip-Skimming Scheme Prompts Class Action Lawsuit Seeking All Those Tips That Didn't Go to Drivers.
https://gizmodo.com/doordash-tip-skimming-scheme-prompts-clash-action-lawsu-1836820630


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Great news! I hope to get my check for stolen tips one day.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i just started to drive door dash i have to say i like it . i turn down lyft and ubers to get the door dash orders it pays better . and yes there stealing tips for sure earnings go something like this . tips 4 dollars , door dash guarantee 1 dollar . 
on a order with zero tips it will say door dash time 1 , order pick up 1 guarantee 3 . i think door dash will go out of business after they lose there lawsuit in the next couple years they will ow billions of dollars to there drivers


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> i just started to drive door dash i have to say i like it . i turn down lyft and ubers to get the door dash orders it pays better . and yes there stealing tips for sure earnings go something like this . tips 4 dollars , door dash guarantee 1 dollar .
> on a order with zero tips it will say door dash time 1 , order pick up 1 guarantee 3 . i think door dash will go out of business after they lose there lawsuit in the next couple years they will ow billions of dollars to there drivers


If you like delivery, check out GH. It's better than DD and tips are higher, not just because they don't steal them. Sometimes I did make more money doing delivery, too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Gizmodo: DoorDash Tip-Skimming Scheme Prompts Class Action Lawsuit Seeking All Those Tips That Didn't Go to Drivers.
> https://gizmodo.com/doordash-tip-skimming-scheme-prompts-clash-action-lawsu-1836820630


Lawyers will get Rich.
Drivers will get check for .73 cents.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Lawyers will get Rich.
> Drivers will get check for .73 cents.


I think the long time drivers will get more. I'm hoping for $20.73 at least.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I think there long time drivers will get more. I'm hoping for $20.73 at least.


Arbys Dinner for 2 almost.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Arbys Dinner for 2 almost.


Even better, some cheese curds and beer or I can fill my tank halfway to take a bunch of able-bodied pax who don't want to walk a few blocks.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Lawyers will get Rich.
> Drivers will get check for .73 cents.





Invisible said:


> I think the long time drivers will get more. I'm hoping for $20.73 at least.


Drivers aren't going to get anything. It isn't the drivers that are suing. It is the customers. Drivers don't have any grounds to sue. The pay model was spelled out in the contract (I assume. I haven't read it.), and drivers were paid according to the terms of the contract. Customers, however, were led to believe that their tips would result in the driver receiving more money to deliver their food, which oftentimes was not the case. That is fraud. The result of this lawsuit is going to be a refund for customers, not any additional money for drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Drivers aren't going to get anything. It isn't the drivers that are suing. It is the customers. Drivers don't have any grounds to sue. The pay model was spelled out in the contract (I assume. I haven't read it.), and drivers were paid according to the terms of the contract. Customers, however, were led to believe that their tips would result in the driver receiving more money to deliver their food, which oftentimes was not the case. That is fraud. The result of this lawsuit is going to be a refund for customers, not any additional money for drivers.


One potential flaw with your argument is when I started, I was getting $5 per order plus full tips. My contract was never modified. There may be some recourse for drivers like me someday.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> One potential flaw with your argument is when I started, I was getting $5 per order plus full tips. My contract was never modified. There may be some recourse for drivers like me someday.


Possibly. It is also possible that they were initially paying you more than they were required to according to the contract, and then they switched to the bare minimum that is required by the contract. I don't know. I've never driven for DoorDash, so I have never read their contract. My hunch is that they covered their butts contractually, though.

GrubHub occasionally employs a pay model similar to the one that DoorDash uses........well, they _did_ prior to the Great Pay Overhaul of '19. I haven't seen it used since the overhaul. They establish a minimum pay per delivery ($7,$8,$9, something like that). If the base pay + customer tip exceeds that amount, then you get base pay + tip. If base pay + tip is less than that amount, then GrubHub pays you the difference to get to the minimum. The two major differences are:

(1) GrubHub's base pay is a lot higher than DoorDash's.
(2) GrubHub never publicized that they were doing it. It would just show up in your pay, and you wouldn't even notice if you weren't paying attention to the data.

GrubHub always, no matter what, paid at least the bare minimum that they were required to pay per the contract, though.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Drivers aren't going to get anything. It isn't the drivers that are suing. It is the customers. Drivers don't have any grounds to sue. The pay model was spelled out in the contract (I assume. I haven't read it.), and drivers were paid according to the terms of the contract. Customers, however, were led to believe that their tips would result in the driver receiving more money to deliver their food, which oftentimes was not the case. That is fraud. The result of this lawsuit is going to be a refund for customers, not any additional money for drivers.


So....customers are suing DD to get their tips back so they could give that to drivers? HA!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

#DooDooDash


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

This whole tip scamage was brought up 4-5 months ago with Doordash and Instacart, whom changed their policy and refunded all prior tips. Doordash just kept on being the $hitty company they are, and now sorry they got caught.
The deliverer's that keep standing up for them, wait til your city has every offer $5.00 (1-10 mi orders with customers tipping 1-4).


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Driver should just told people to tip on cash.... everything would be better!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DiceyDan said:


> This whole tip scamage was brought up 4-5 months ago with Doordash and Instacart, whom changed their policy and refunded all prior tips. Doordash just kept on being the $hitty company they are, and now sorry they got caught.
> The deliverer's that keep standing up for them, wait til your city has every offer $5.00 (1-10 mi orders with customers tipping 1-4).


90% $5.50 orders here already. Garbage


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ya all orders here are about $5, it's awful now used to be $7-8 on most orders and peak pay atleast half the week and now peak pay is only at 7am when no orders even come in or walmart orders that arnt even worth it. Anyone notice, atleast for me, that if u look back on earnings it's all erased from months ago I think they did this so u cant see all the stolen tips.










Those arnt even delivery earnings they are just reemburstments for closed restaurants


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Somehow Skip didn't get the message and has now started guaranteed minimums. Had this happen last night. Needed 80% acceptance on a rolling average of last 10 orders. I just barely made my 80% most of the time but still declined McDonalds and another crappy one. 

In hindsight I didn't actually take any that had the guarantee but I wanted to see what it would look like so I probably did take one or 2 that I wouldn't have before. On those, even without the guaranteed minimum I think the pay did go up a little because last night it seemed lot better than previous shifts but I haven't taken a shift in about a month.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Great news! I hope to get my check for stolen tips one day.


Agreed! That check for .38 will be in your mailbox before you know it!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> If you like delivery, check out GH. It's better than DD and tips are higher, not just because they don't steal them. Sometimes I did make more money doing delivery, too.


If you really like to deliver become a gynecologist, it pays better.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> If you really like to deliver become a gynecologist, it pays better.


But then I'd get some nasty views and smells.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Driver will get $0 because the lawsuit is on behalf of customer who felt misled not drivers. Because drivers always get the tip - 100% of it, their guarantee paid includes tips.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes !!! Drivers will get 0 ... we knew what DD was doing! The people who orders didn’t know


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Yes !!! Drivers will get 0 ... we knew what DD was doing! The people who orders didn't know


I knew so I tip $0 always (not like I would of tipped anyway tbh)


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Uber1111uber said:


> Ya all orders here are about $5, it's awful now used to be $7-8 on most orders and peak pay atleast half the week and now peak pay is only at 7am when no orders even come in or walmart orders that arnt even worth it. Anyone notice, atleast for me, that if u look back on earnings it's all erased from months ago I think they did this so u cant see all the stolen tips.
> 
> View attachment 340116
> 
> ...


I was wondering where that data went lol! They are like a crook that trys to destroy all evidence once they get a lead that their scam has been leaked. I like how the CEO announced the change, but never gave a timeframe, date, etc so they could maximize profits with the current model.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

"The suit is seeking a trial by jury. DoorDash did not immediately return a request for comment."

They're gonna get screwed. And if this is THE Alan Arkin, it's going to shine a light on all the sketch gig apps.

PS: Doing GH, I did two deliveries for a new mom 'n pop pizza joint. (It smelled wonderful in there, but I've been doing Keto for a month, so, yeah.)

Chatting with the owner while waiting, he couldn't believe DD would do that. And that people would work for them if they did. (They just started using GH and DD.)

"The suit is seeking a trial by jury. DoorDash did not immediately return a request for comment."

They're gonna get screwed. And if this is THE Alan Arkin, it's going to shine a light on all the sketch gig apps.

PS: Doing GH, I did two deliveries for a new mom 'n pop pizza joint. (It smelled


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Word must be getting around. Picking up a few $ DD tips


----------

